# RIP Hugh Hefner



## Replicant (Sep 28, 2017)

and he died on hump day, that legend...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 28, 2017)

Haha

But seriously... that looks better as a fantasy than a reality.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 28, 2017)

Just loaded out of the Palms day before.
Rolled by the Foyer I played when the Playboy Clubs Grand Opening debuted 11 years ago, said to myself I wonder how Hef's doing.
Now I know.

Can't think of many others I envied as much.
Really loved the After Dark Episodes where everyone dressed so nicely, even Miles showed respect wearing spiffy duds. Great music, improv comedy, babes to die for...

Tomorrow the Palms will be jumping as there's a celebration and ceremony.
Hef lives...


----------



## Replicant (Sep 28, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Haha
> 
> But seriously... that looks better as a fantasy than a reality.



Being surrounded by the hottest women imaginable, 24/7, sounds better as _a fantasy_?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 28, 2017)

Compared to a real relationship.

Don't you find that picture just a little bit pathetic?


----------



## rottoy (Sep 28, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Compared to a real relationship.
> 
> Don't you find that picture just a little bit pathetic?


Some value the infatuation of being surrounded by an infinite, varied supply of human beings to satisfy their desires. Whilst I'm more in line with the swans. Cultivating a relationship with one person over several years is infinitely more rewarding for me.


----------



## Replicant (Sep 28, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Compared to a real relationship.
> 
> Don't you find that picture just a little bit pathetic?



Yeah, maybe for most of us.

but I doubt he died feeling that sort of void.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 28, 2017)

I hope he didn't.


----------



## TheNorseman (Sep 28, 2017)

That man was my gateway to tits and ass as a teenager. 
Thots and prayers.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 29, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Compared to a real relationship.
> 
> Don't you find that picture just a little bit pathetic?


I absolutely do.

I give the man some credit for advancing the cause of personal freedom and civil liberties in the broadest sense, but the particular ethic he promulgated, a self-image fueled by wealth, sex & a pompous pseudo-sophistication in which women were appendages to the male ego was ultimately empty and sad IMHO. RIP.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't imagine there were too many things left unticked on his bucket list though......


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 29, 2017)

Hefner's whole thing was a nerd, a square, trying really hard to be cool, which is what he was. Playboy had a huge circulation for a time so it attracted some very good writers, but what the magazine always sold was a prepubescent idea of sex, which made it a possible, completely safe and sanitized escape hatch from the repressed 1950s to the 60s, when taboos started getting broken down.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not convinced that airbrushed wank fantasy leads to objectifying women in real life. Well, maybe just a little, like violence in movies and games.

But that's a different fantasy from this meme.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 30, 2017)

Yin yang, ya know? He probably did more than any human to create a generation of women horribly disfigured by plastic surgery, helping create an epidemic of death by bulimia, prefiguring the current moronic barbie doll culture. At the same time he was a progressive in many ways, was one of the first people to speak out for gay rights and civil rights. Plus, Debby Harry with bunny ears, no complaints...


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 30, 2017)

While I would never, umm, EVER watch Internet porn-what people SAY about it suggests that the Playboy days were part of a much more innocent age.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 30, 2017)

People have always been super-freaky.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 30, 2017)

...whilst (I love acting British) their porn was once sort of tame.


----------



## TheNorseman (Sep 30, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> While I would never, umm, EVER watch Internet porn-what people SAY about it suggests that the Playboy days were part of a much more innocent age.



Right. Porn has gotten very strange these days. I don't watch it anymore but I did when I was a teenager up until I was probably in my mid 20's. Every year it got weirder and weirder.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 30, 2017)

Didn't Milton write "Irony Lost"?


----------



## Phillip (Oct 1, 2017)

I like his early symphonies.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 1, 2017)

my grandfather ordered Mcintosh, Fisher, and Heathkit hifi kits from ads in the back of the of the magazine  I still have his gear.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 1, 2017)

Just came across this, I rarely agree with Doughboy, but he's in the ballpark for me here. The moronic right gets their news on Fox because they are in no small part drawn to the shows by blondes with big hooters. It's Hefner's most influential legacy.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/30/...-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region&_r=0


----------



## TheNorseman (Oct 1, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Just came across this, I rarely agree with Doughboy, but he's in the ballpark for me here. The moronic right gets their news on Fox because they are in no small part drawn to the shows by blondes with big hooters. It's Hefner's most influential legacy.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/30/...-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region&_r=0



Wow, what an incredible, judgmental and hate filled self-interpretation of another person's life and legacy.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 1, 2017)

Wow, what an ignorant, self righteous, infantile, deeply stupid response. Oh right, it's you again. Of course, par for the course. As you were...




TheNorseman said:


> Wow, what an incredible, judgmental and hate filled self-interpretation of another person's life and legacy.


----------



## Replicant (Oct 1, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Right. Porn has gotten very strange these days. I don't watch it anymore but I did when I was a teenager up until I was probably in my mid 20's. Every year it got weirder and weirder.



I've been saying this for a long time.

I'm younger than probably everyone posting in this thread, having grown up in the dawn of the internet age, but my first exposure to anything like "porn" were 80s and 90s playboy mags that my friends stole (I assume) from their dads or something lol.

One thing that strikes me about their "glory days", is that the women, airbrushed as they were, were made to seem a lot classier; with the shoots often having nicer scenes, fancier clothes (what little they wore, obviously), etc. Very "girl-next-door" sort of vibe.

But it seems like in the 2000s to present, it's all the same generic, looks-like-trashy-instagram shots, with the same skinny blondes with alopecia from the neck down and/or full-on barbie-doll anatomy.

Porn seems to have followed the same trend, only it's gotten real fucked up. So much of it now is really violent and they try to make the girls look as young as possible and you see all these titles like "Barely-legal teen..."

I have to wonder about people who deliberately search for that title.



Soundhound said:


> Wow, what an ignorant, self righteous, infantile, deeply stupid response. Oh right, it's you again. Of course, par for the course. As you were...



These kinds of posts, which I think are coming from this desire for you too look all "PC" and what not, really just looks like you're suffering from some sort of envy or deep-seated personal insecurity — stop it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 1, 2017)

Norseman has a history of shitposting. Soundhound got annoyed, which of course was the intention.

Still, I agree with both the Dane and Soundhound this time. Yes, Hefner was... well, the meme that started this thread pretty much says it all. It's not that Douthat is especially wrong, it's that he's way over the top.

And speaking of masturbation, he's head over heels in love with his own bon mot writing. *Here's* your encomia!


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 1, 2017)

It's not from a 'desire to look pc' whatever the hell that means. It comes from thinking that guy is an idiot. In the age of Trump I've found I feel like actually telling Trump voters what I think. Not interested in building any bridges, republicans don't want to pay for bridges so what's the point?



Replicant said:


> These kinds of posts, which I think are coming from this desire for you too look all "PC" and what not, really just looks like you're suffering from some sort of envy or deep-seated personal insecurity — stop it.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 1, 2017)

Yah Douthat is the young George Will. 



Nick Batzdorf said:


> Norseman has a history of shitposting. Soundhound got annoyed, which of course was the intention.
> 
> Still, I agree with both the Dane and Soundhound this time. Yes, Hefner was... well, the meme that started this thread pretty much says it all. It's not that Douthat is especially wrong, it's that he's way over the top.
> 
> And speaking of masturbation, he's head over heels in love with his own bon mot writing. *Here's* your encomia!


----------



## TheNorseman (Oct 1, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Still, I agree with both the Dane and Soundhound this time. Yes, Hefner was... well, the meme that started this thread pretty much says it all. It's not that Douthat is especially wrong, it's that he's way over the top.



My comment had nothing to do with SoundHound, I think he might have taken it that way. It had to do with the author of that article. It was incredibly ugly and hateful.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 1, 2017)

I understood that. My comment had everything to do with your comment about Ross Douthat's piece. Clarity is everything.


----------



## TheNorseman (Oct 1, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> I understood that. My comment had everything to do with your comment about Ross Douthat's piece. Clarity is everything.



So you really do agree with Ross Douhtat in what he wrote?


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 1, 2017)

I agree with a lot of it, yes.


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 2, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Right. Porn has gotten very strange these days. I don't watch it anymore but I did when I was a teenager up until I was probably in my mid 20's. Every year it got weirder and weirder.



If I had access to the stuff available on the internet these days, when i was a kid, i would have died of dehydration...


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 3, 2017)

Kind of makes the early goals of getting to second base kind of adorable, doesn't it?


----------



## timprebble (Oct 3, 2017)

This is Marilyn Monroe.

Maybe you've heard of her or seen other pictures?

She was a human being.
She was born the same year as 91-year-old Hugh Hefner who died this week.

She married at 16 years old to escape the foster care system. A few years later, while trying to break into modeling and acting, she posed for some nude calendar photos to earn some food money. She was paid $50 to take her clothes off and smile.

She used a fake name to try and distance herself from the photos.

"I don't know why, except I may have wanted to protect myself. I was nervous, embarrassed, even ashamed of what I had done, and I didn't want my name to appear on the model release."

A few years later she was given her big break and started playing eye candy in motion pictures. Hugh Hefner was building his brand. When he decided to start his "gentleman's magazine," Marilyn Monroe had become a household name. Hefner bought the rights to her earlier shots from the girlie calendar people for $500.

Without asking the actress, Hugh Hefner put her on the cover of his first issue which read "First time in any magazine, FULL COLOR, the famous Marilyn Monroe NUDE."

When asked about it, Monroe had this to say:
"I never even received a thank-you from all those who made millions off a nude Marilyn photograph. I even had to buy a copy of the magazine to see myself in it."

The system did its work on Marilyn Monroe, and she died at age 36 after being digested by the culture that consumed her. She died with money but not a lot. More money has been made by her brand since her death; even today you can see Monroe products being hawked.

Then in 1992 the grave next to Marilyn came up for sale, and Hefner purchased it for himself, gloating in the status that he would be her eternal bedmate. 
Dead Marilyn made no comment.
Fifty-five years dead, and now the Playboy is about to pull up the sheets of her tomb and crawl on in.

Hugh and Marilyn never met.

She never consented to anything, from nude photos in Playboy to eternal bedfellows, because he never asked; he never even said hello.

The woman who looked her whole life for love . . . ends up with Hef. The man who spent his whole life ignoring the humanity of women and having his way ends up lauded a civil rights hero.

I don't know that any story defines this asshole more than this one.

Rest in Power, Norma Jean.

(By Sarah Vaughn Patzel)


https://www.themarysue.com/hugh-hefner-marilyn-monroe/


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 5, 2017)

There's a lot of sad truths in the above. 

Here's another-there have always been young pretty opportunistic women willing to trade sex for economic reasons, to lead a more glamorous life, to get out of an obscure and boring one. There has always been some admiration for women who monetize their physical assets and their ambition--the Mae Wests, Bette Davis's, Madonnas and Miley Cyruses of the world. Of course they are/were widely disrespected by various haters, but they used sex and balls to reach quite high and were no shrinking violets. 

Women are victimized around the world in discouraging numbers. Not every woman is a victim. All I'm saying.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 6, 2017)

Important difference: sexuality and sex.

Performers who put their sexuality out front aren't Melania.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 6, 2017)

Totally confused. What does that mean?


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## gsilbers (Oct 6, 2017)

Its all about looks and the packaging. I guess its a human condition. To me he wanst that different than larry flint or any other porn guy. making money out of getting women naked or sex related products. so besides the point of objectifing women, we only want to see the goodness of it all if its done with tact but in horror if its down with a wierd attitude. same deal with the pharma bro, he is only doing what every executive in wall street is doing but he give off a a-hole attitude so we hate him. hugh got a way of making it all look nice, and classy but at the end its the same outcome as larry flint or brazzers or whomever who is in the same line of business that we dont want to like. where women hurt or abused or degraded with hom or the competition? maybe, maybe not... but its clear that its the same line of bsiness and we will not have the same "sadness" when other porn muguls pass away. in other words, getting away with anything is just putting a nice show and making it all seem "proper".


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 6, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Totally confused. What does that mean?



I mean that Melania made a deal with Satan. She sold sex.

Madonna, etc. put their sexuality up front as part of their stage persona.

Big difference: sex and sexuality.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 6, 2017)

I'd rather not think of what out-Melaniaing Melania involves!

There's no person on the planet more disgusting than her husband.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 6, 2017)

on second thought, the things I heard and read years ago were rumor. Most successful women are denigrated with rumor and innuendo. I don't want to add to it.


----------



## Replicant (Oct 6, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> There's no person on the planet more disgusting than her husband.



Then clearly, you've never worked retail.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 7, 2017)

Actually I have worked retail! My first jobs after high school were in stereo stores (and I learned a lot about what I wasn't put on this planet for!).

But are you talking about the customers or the store owners? The customers were fine.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 7, 2017)

Madonna used plenty of sex to get where she wanted to go, and not just in her performing.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 9, 2017)

Harvey Weinsteins' upcoming book will elaborate much better on sex for success.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 9, 2017)

if he had used sex to get ahead he'd be dead.


----------

